# Creamed honey issue



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Did you heat and then cool the honey before creaming? Thinking you may have included a few larger crystals that are starting to grow. Too high a storage temperature can also break down some of the fine structure and the honey will start to revert to its inherent crytallization characteristics.


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, I'm curious if there's store might have gotten hot during the summer and allowed some of the creamed honey to melt and then it recrystallized coarser?


----------



## Brittani peterson (4 mo ago)

I used fresh extracted honey with our seed. So I dont think any large crystals were originally introduced. I wasn't aware that if the cream warmed up if would hard crystal. That maybe what happened.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I keep my creamed honey refrigerated prior to delivery to my retail customers. Most of my retail customers sell my creamed honey from their refrigerated cases. It seems to extend the shelf life considerably. Also remember that as honey granulates, the moisture content of the fructose (which resists granulation) is increased which causes a tendency for creamed honey to ferment more quickly than liquid honey. I refrigerate my creamed honey to both prevent it falling out of granulation and re-granulating, as well as keeping the creamed honey from fermenting.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Brittani peterson said:


> I used fresh extracted honey with our seed. So I dont think any large crystals were originally introduced. I wasn't aware that if the cream warmed up if would hard crystal. That maybe what happened.


In some forage areas honey will have started to crystallize in the comb. People in some areas mention having to extract while much of it is still uncapped. Perhaps there is something in your area that is throwing bits of nectar that is super prone to crystallization. I have noticed so called sugar sand in maple syrup. Perhaps some honeys produce some difficult to dissolve crystals. I have noticed in decrystallizing some honeys in the oven that a layer of crystals will remain that require the heat to be cranked up considerably higher before they will go back into solution. That was not my local honey.


----------

